# Just some candids



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hunter woke me up by coughing into my face so I thought I would take his picture



















And Sarge wanted to snuggle...

He needs a shower and a shave



















I am not promoting greenies by the way. I got a ton of free shirts from when I worked at Petco and I sleep in them.

Wanted to go for a walk



















Same










And this guy too


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cute pictures!
I love it when they snuggle!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pictures !!


----------

